# Film Festival of Málaga



## Ockie (Mar 9, 2007)

Some pictures I took this evening at the Film Festival of Málaga:


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 9, 2007)

for some reason I like 2, 3 & 4 the most ;-)


----------



## Ockie (Mar 9, 2007)

hmmm, I'm afraid I have to agree... 
at least based on why you like them most


----------



## Ockie (Mar 10, 2007)

and two more:


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 11, 2007)

did you have a press pass for these? or one of these http://dc.watch.impress.co.jp/cda/static/image/2007/03/09/pma_sigma14l.jpg


----------



## Ockie (Mar 11, 2007)

lol, none 

I was standing 7 meters from them, 5 meters behind the press line... on top of a security fence 
I guess that's why some of the actors were looking at me... must've looked quite odd...


----------



## Ockie (Mar 13, 2007)

and the latest one, taken this afternoon:


----------



## Ockie (Mar 15, 2007)

and yet another one:





Complete link list on my deviant art journal


----------



## Ockie (Mar 18, 2007)

and the least 3  I'm going to post here... check my dA gallery (link in signature) for more


----------



## digital flower (Mar 27, 2007)

Nice work here. I like the first batch the best.


----------



## Ockie (Mar 27, 2007)

thanks for the comment


----------



## Jzero (Mar 30, 2007)

These are great pictures... it's odd looking at pictures of people who I assume must be celebrities without recognizing a single one of them.

J


----------



## Ockie (Mar 30, 2007)

Their celebrities over here in Spain, but besides 4 of them I didn't recognize anyone else from the over 40 / 50 I saw...


----------



## gebebop (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey...I liked your pictures...I am a freelancer writer from Brazil living in NY. Lately my editor is asking for pics...I took two semesters of photojornalism in college but that was before the digital....I need to buy a good camera....what would you suggest?


----------



## Ockie (Apr 18, 2007)

I'd recommend you check out this section of the forum:
http://thephotoforum.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=17

Personally I like my Canon 400D a lot  But check out what camera's you can get for the money you are willing to spend on a camera and perhaps start a topic on the link I posted before if you don't know which one fits you best...


----------



## OmlessWanderer (Apr 27, 2007)

I really _almost_ like the composition of #2.  I half expect the signs in the background to come into focus and say something about Citizen Kane on them... but the retouching is pretty obvious because the hot spots on her cheeks and forehead are still very apparent.  Otherwise it's a great shot.


----------



## Ockie (Apr 27, 2007)

OmlessWanderer said:


> I really _almost_ like the composition of #2.  I half expect the signs in the background to come into focus and say something about Citizen Kane on them... but the retouching is pretty obvious because the hot spots on her cheeks and forehead are still very apparent.  Otherwise it's a great shot.



only retouching made was brightness / contrast / levels adjustments... besides the b&w conversion


----------



## OmlessWanderer (Apr 27, 2007)

Ockie said:


> only retouching made was brightness / contrast / levels adjustments... besides the b&w conversion



If you look at her cheeks and forehead you can see how the brightest spots are blotches, and there is a defined line where it becomes so bright; rather then the gradual shift in tone you see elsewhere in the image.  Her shoulders for example.  The same issue is there with the 2nd image in the 2nd batch - the guy with the shaved head who almost looks like Justin Timberlake.

Those spots just look very over-exposed compared to the rest of the image. I would bet that the flash from the other photographers around is what caused the flood of light.  Maybe the more experienced photog's could suggest a preventative measure?  I'm thinking a polarizer but perhaps it would have been too dark.

I'm just thinking out loud to see how other people react to my ideas.  ^_^


----------



## Ockie (May 5, 2007)

hmm, there were indeed quite some other photographers around with their big flash's... 
some of the over-exposed areas might have been caused because of the brightness & contrast edits...


----------

